# One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6")



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

As if there werent enough A2 VR6s in this world, i decided....why not add one more??








Here is a pic of the vr6...its a 93 Passat with 124K on it.








Heres where it will be residing in the next few days...92 GTI with about 100K on chassis








The motor is mechanically in fair shape, it seems like a little bit of blew smoke is coming out of the exhaust, possibly might need a new headgasket or maybe even a ring job. It also has a miss and runs rich, im pretty sure thats either the plugs or wires. And i cant get it to stay in 1st when i romp on it and it doesnt wan tto go in reverse, but someone did take the counter weight off the cable shifter, so maybe thats it. 
Anyways, ill take pics along the way for eye candy.
But i do have one question so far, what exactly is the difference between a corrado/mk3 VR6 and a 92 GTI. My GTI had a G60 in it before this, but i didnt do the swap, would that subframe work if its from a G60? Is there anyway i can tell, cause it seems like the 8V and VR6 subframes have the same mounting points, so i dont know how to distinguish.
Plan to have her done by waterfest







.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Ryan,you cant use the passat rear engine sub frame so find a corrado rear frame. or a cheaper mk3 vr6frame. you can use the mk2 stuff but it wont hold up as long and the mounts are weaker.Take the right rear mount and take 1 inch off of the 
"post" ,tap it and remove the same amount off of the mount housing, and bolt it back together. It brings the engine on a level plane for clearance on the frame rail and hood and fans.Also there is less tourqe steer. 
The sub frame on mk3 and mk2's have the same mounting holes ,except for the rear most hole,but you can put in a threadsert and bolt it up. by the way the subframe you have is from the car or from the g60. Good luck on the conversion, just dont Half ass it like some peeps do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*

Well i made a decent amount of progress tonight, thank god for jeremy helping me, it cut down the time to do some of the stuff in half...and hes good at being forcefull when something wants to be stubborn(cough cough, rear seats







) heres some pics for the eye...
Me laying the smack down(whos your daddy? )








Jeremy getting sloppy seconds on the core support








A damn New York City rat was living in the damn air intake(that could explain some of the power lacking)








3 hours after we started( this is when we rolled to Taco Hell)








The next few hours were spent getting the damn wiring harness out from inside the car. fter that i was beat...and after a hard nights of work you need some of this...









Well thats it for now, i should have the engine fully out tomorrow. It may not seem like i actually got much done tonight, but im trying to pull as much out in one piece as i can. Im not disconnecting the radiator or anything, keeping the tranny bolted up, the front cross member and such, and the entire wiring harness. This should make the swap over a little shoter.
I also did a compression check before i started all this madness. I got pretty much 160ish all across the board







. But i also noticed all the plugs showed signs of extreme richness and fouling. One also had some like white particles on it...what does that mean? 
There more stuff, but its late and im tired.
If anyone has a K-frame from a Corrado or MK3 laying around in MD, please contact me. I want this running for Waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr Paul (Mar 10, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

all the sudden its going into a black car?


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (mr Paul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr Paul* »_all the sudden its going into a black car? 

no no, coming out of a black car.







It still isnt out, but will be in the next few hours







.


----------



## mr Paul (Mar 10, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

i was like wow, a quick respray. 
sounds good man, goodluck. 

paul


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (mr Paul)*

Well today was a full day, im beat, so many little hang-ups that kept the engine from coming out. The CAT was RUSTED to the downpipe. The wiring harness was a mess. The drivers side axel wouldnt pop out for some reason. Just one thing after another.
Heres a pic of when i THOUGHT the engine was ready to come out...








Heres when it finally came out...








Someone clean up my damn garage

















if someone has a MK3 K-frame or Corrado K-frame for sale please hit me up!


----------



## Corradoman8 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

ahhhhh the majic red X. ryan give me a holla round about lunch tomorrow (if they haven't driven me out by insanity first







)


----------



## SkinneeJ (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Corradoman8)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-j


----------



## 8Vdub1021 (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (SkinneeJ)*

lol...mix that henie..w/ blu hypnotic... have incredible hulk on me...(thats the name of the drk) and g-luk on the swap...i have one and u wont b dissappointed...ONCE>..notice ONCE u get all the bugs out...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (8Vdub1021)*

don't loose faith i have one and they are all well worth it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (WICKED A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WICKED A2* »_don't loose faith i have one and they are all well worth it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















you also have something else under the hood too


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (86gtipos)*

done before waterfest? good luck man. you always think your done but have a ****load more to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (JNXtheband)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JNXtheband* »_done before waterfest? good luck man. you always think your done but have a ****load more to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yea, the waterfest deadline has now been kicked back. Only because i wont have the parts in time, because trust me...if i had the parts, i would HAVE IT DONE! 
Thanx fo rthe support fellas. I get a brand new OEM k-frame tomorrow from a 95 VR, i have a brand new ATE maser cyclindar coming in, brand new OEM rear motor mounts, non-abs mounting bracket. Im gonna be ordering brand new control arms, tie rods, rotors, pads, and ball joints soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its gonna be nice when its finished. There are only two things that scare me right now...
1. The axel flange popped out on the passenger side, which means i need to get that back in. (also the tranny wouldnt stay in 1st gear when it was in the passat).
2. The wiring harness. I have NO CLUE how im going to do this wiring harness. Im just waiting till i get to that part.
If anyone wants to chime in with tips/hints, go right ahead. And if anyone knows a good place to source some axels that would be awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

I just ripped out my fusebox and put everything back alot neater than I did 6 months ago when i first did the swap. If you have any wiring questions hit me up on vortex IM or AIM. later


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (JNXtheband)*

Ryan , whats wrong with the passat axles ,since your using the plus suspension,it should fit.


_Modified by Scrubby at 8:16 PM 7-11-2003_


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_Ryan , whats wrong with the passat axles ,since your using the plus suspension,it should fit.

_Modified by Scrubby at 8:16 PM 7-11-2003_

Well the Passat subframe is too wide, so i was guessing i couldnt use the axels either...am i mistaken?? Can i use the Passat axels??


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Well yesterday i pulled the rear beam out. I really planned to get more done this weekend...but certain circumstances kept me from doing as much work as i wanted to. A cuple of pictures...
Heres the Passat up on stands outside my garage...








Heres the rear beam sitting behind my GTI...









I got parts coming in early this week, plus lots more to order. I plan to get a lot done this week. 
Does anyone know if i can use the passat axles or not? Are they longer then say Corrado VR6 axels or GTI VR6 axels?? Also, can i use the sway bar from the passat on my MK3 Subframe??


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Well i have me some nice new parts to put in the car...
Heres my nice clean brand new OEM subframe and control arms from a 95 VR6...








Box O' Goddies
















My baby with her skirt lifted up

















Cant wait to put the new parts in. I will be dropping the engine in sometime next week afte ri get back from the beach.
In the mean time, i have a question for you all....
The previous owner of this GTI converted the rear to disc brakes from drums. Now im woundering if he had to swap the rear beam axle to do this? The reason i ask is because when i compared the rear beam i have to the rear beam from the Passat they look identicale. On top of that i mesured their width and they are the same width as well. Can i just use the rear beam i have in the GTI? And to make it five lug all i would have to do is swap rotors...correct? 
thanx,
Ryan


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Well i never believed it when i read it, but its true, you never have all the parts you need when you do this swap. At leaste not when you are tackling it for the first time. But i should have the engine in very very soon, its only taking so long because i am piecing togther a LITERALLY fully brand new rear subframe, with brand new control arms, swaybar, swaybar links, ball joints, motor mounts, etc.
I still need to find axles, rotors(i think im going new), possibly rebuilt calipers, suspension, CAT, and exhaust. That and a few other little things. Basically, this swap got outta control a lot faster then i thought it would. But im one of thoose people who likes fresh parts, and thats why its costing me so much time and money.
Heres some pictures...
my car chillen with no subframe








brand new ATE 22mm Master Cyclindar








I have the rear subframe assembled minus the sway bar and i need to put tie rods on my rack. I have my cable shifter installed. I cleaned the engine up a little bit with high pressure diseal fuel







. And i have done other things here and there. Its just all small hold ups.
I have a qestion though...the axle flange on my passenger side just slid right out of the gearbox. WHy the hell would it do that? Is it the circlip on the flange that is broken? Or would it be something inside my gearbox. The car wouldnt stay in 1st when it was in the Passat, but i figured that had something to do with my shifter cables???


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

nice post


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (KOG)*

yes, very good post, mind sharing how much you have spent?


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_yes, very good post, mind sharing how much you have spent?

Hmmmm, i dont have all the recipets with me, but i definately have spent over 1k in fully brand NEW OEM VW parts














. I still have more to buy







.
I just picked up my brand new OEM swaybar and swaybar links today. Tonite i will order the brand new tierods. This weekend brand new axles







.
Lots of pictures will be taken very soon with all these goodies in place. I may have to delay my emmissions testing for a third time







!


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

Ok, so i'm finally starting to get my car back together slowly but surely.
Heres some shots of me putting in the VR6 suspenion in the rear. Not really great pictures, but i was more focused on working on my car.
















I also have the VR6 suspension installed up front. Anyone want a 3inch drop for their A2 Jetta/GTI???








Here is a pic of me dropping the old subframe...








To make way for the brand new OEM VR6 subframe
























And of course i was drinking many of these while working
























Today i should be bolting in the engine if i ever get over this hangover and get off the couch. I will keep you guys updated with pics of progress.


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Great post and you have IM about the MK2 suspension


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Je2tta)*

Well today was one snag after another. I worked for about 7 and half hours straight. My entire body is convered in grease, and i reak of deasil fuel. Anyways, time for more pics.

Here's the subframe all bolted up.








Here's pictures of pulling the spindles from the axles and putting in new ball joints.
















Heres me looking over the front suspension...
















I love using deasil fuel to clean stuff...except for the fact that i feel like im killing my brain by breathing in all the vapors.








Finally i got to get to the good part, actually putting the engine in. This part was WAY more of a hassle then i expected. I ended up having to take off the hood at one point. There was also a moument when the engine fell straight down onto the front subframe and kocked the subframe bolts right thru the bushings. Kinda hard to explain, whish i woulda took a pic. But now i have washers installed to make sure the bolts never slip through the bushings again. Anyways, heres pics...
































What sucks is i thought by some magical chance my VR6 swap was going to be different then everyone elses and my crank pulley was going to clear the frame rail. Man am i an IDIOT for not baning it in before i dropped the engine. So now tomorrow i have the fun task of lifting the engine back up and pounding away at the frame. Should be interesting.
Oh yea, and i have NO FREAKING CLUE where the hell half the wires are going to go that go into the car. I guess i will wait until i get to that step and go from there.
But now its time for a taco hell run.


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

not to hastle you at all but passats are awesome donor cars. they pretty much have everything you need to do an A2 vr6 swap minus the rear subframe and non abs master cylinder bracket. pending you keep the car with 4 lug suspension.
you know you can use a rear subframe from a 2.0 A3 right?


----------



## Corradoman8 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (JNXtheband)*

mad props go out to the engine crane chain for slipping last night and scaring the **** out of us


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Corradoman8)*

Well i re-pulled the engine and beat the crap outta the frame rail today. Now it has plenty of clearence. Its funny cause i went through all the trouble of putting the egine in with the radiator still attached, only to realize its gonna be too much of a hassle to squeeze in.
So that leads me to a question...can i just use my G60 radiator and fan shroud? Its only one fan, but i think it can do the trick. And down the road i could always look for a VR6 fan shroud. I would take the one from the Passat and put it on the G60 but two things make that difficult...
1. The Passat shroud is like 3 inches taller than the G60 radiator.
2. I would have to swap out even more harnesses from the passat to make it work, because my fan harness in the GTI wont work with the VR6 fan. And i was undertsaning that the only harness i would need to swap was the engine harness for the car. And not the stuff for the battery, cooling, and all that ish.

Anyways, im making progress.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

Hey that suspension looks much better on your car then under my table.








As for the rad, alot of people use the G60 rads with a VR Corrado dual fan shroud. I'd try and run the single and if you have trouble with it, just get a flexalite.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Hey that suspension looks much better on your car then under my table.








As for the rad, alot of people use the G60 rads with a VR Corrado dual fan shroud. I'd try and run the single and if you have trouble with it, just get a flexalite.

Thanx Paul, and on top of that, my car looks much better now that its not on jacks







.

Yea, i think im just going to use the G60 rad with the G60 shroud and see what happens. I have a lot temp switch to add in and i can also get a low temp thermo. And yes, i also thought of getting a flexalite down the road. 
I have another question...how hard will it be for me to install my passenger side drive flange with the engine in the car???


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

Flange will probably be the easiest thing on the swap.







Line it up and tap it in with a brass rod and hammer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Scrubby)*

You sure it's that easy? I've done O2O ones out of the car and that was always a -----, even with the right tool.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You sure it's that easy? I've done O2O ones out of the car and that was always a -----, even with the right tool.

Yea, it does seem like its going to be harder then that. I'm thinking a flat piece of wood and some wacks from the rubber mallet might do it.








Today i should be buying the wiring harneses i need for inside my car(im replacing the rear lighting and radio harnesses) and my brand new axles







.


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

thats a mint ass engine bay... gonna be a nice a2 vr for sure

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB* »_
Heres where it will be residing in the next few days...92 GTI with about 100K on chassis








.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

Well he is installing a VR6 ,so hes putting in a o2a, and i have rebuilt appox. 300 VW transmissions. Both o2os and o2a's ,autos and 3 6speeds. Yeah it is pretty easy to put a flnge in a o2a.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*

Well i got some decent moumenting finally going with this swap. I seem to make some kind of progress everyday now. Yesterday i ran the wiring harness inside. Will i actually have to connect all those connectors?? There is nothing to connect them to in my car. Some of the connectors actually ran all the way to the trunk in the passat?!?!?







Tell me what the hell an engine harness has to do with ANYTHING in the trunk(and it didnt go to the fuel pump or anything.
Anyways, here are pics of the wiring mess even Satan would consider hell....
















I really would rather shoot myself in the foot than figure out the damn wiring. If anyone has help on what to do with the wiring that goes into the cabin that would be great. I know 3 harnesses go into the fuse box, the rest is bunch of crap i'd like to cut off(but thats not such a great idea







).
Tonite i pulled the smog pump outta there...but how do i plug the hole in the cyclindar head? It doent have threading, it is just a round hole, so what can i plug it with?
I also hooked up my cable shift and my hydraulic line to the clutch slave cyclindar. I hooked up my power steering lines. And other junk i cant remember.
Now i have one more question for you all...but first a picture....








That is tranny fluid leaking out of my gearbox. The fluid is coming out of the passenger side drive flange hole. I only had my car jacked up on the driver's side. So someone PLEASE tell me that is normal, and i dont have to replace some kind of seal in my gearbox. And also, where the hell is the fill hole to put the tranny fluid? I didnt see it anywhere on the transaxle.

Tomorrow i plan to spray down the front of the engine with deasil fuel, and do some detailing with toothbrushes







. I also have to swap my control arms caus ei put them on the wrong side














. And i will also be installing my passenger drive flange(hopefully).


----------



## twindusties (May 4, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

hey goodluck with the install on ur ride! so do u still have the old lowered suspension? if so how do u want for it?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (twindusties)*

Looks like you have a leaky drive flange seal. Replace it. 
Smog pump you'll need a 3/4" freeze plug.
As for the wiring. Follow the harness from the ECU and the main engine connector into the fusebox, those are the only connectors that you should have to connect to the fusebox. There's some mods you'll need to do to get the tach to work if you're using the Mk2 stuff. Or are you using the Passat cluster?
Wiring these things is so fun.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 11:35 AM 8-7-2003_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

I remember you talking about how the VR was blowing some blue smoke. You definatley need a ring job...wouldt you want to do all that before you drop it in? At least clean the engine up a bunch before installing for a nice clean "factory" looking swap? my .02 Good luck though...looking good so far.


----------



## Bogner_16V (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Schraml MotorSports)*

you know what works just as good as diesel for cleaning stuff? BBQ degreaser it doesen't smell as bad and its cheaper. its always worked for me.


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB* »_










remind me of my car when i was doing the swap











_Modified by A2 VR666 at 12:47 PM 8-7-2003_


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Schraml MotorSports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schraml MotorSports* »_I remember you talking about how the VR was blowing some blue smoke. You definatley need a ring job...wouldt you want to do all that before you drop it in? At least clean the engine up a bunch before installing for a nice clean "factory" looking swap? my .02 Good luck though...looking good so far.









It was blowing very little, and CR test came out good. So im thinking my rings may be fine(i may have a small HG leak? ), or at leaste good enough for the time being. Even so, i find it just as easy to pull the pistons with the engine in. During the winter i plan to re-haul the timing chains and all that stuff.
So Paul...i have a leaky seal? This really sucks, because i wanted to put the flange in tonite. and now i have to go to VW tomorrow to purchase that part and wait until monday to have it. And i think you need a special tool to install it. I hate when things like this happen







.
Also, are you saying the only connectors i have to connect are the ones that go into the fuse box?? If so thats like 3 of them, and thne a couple red power wires and some grounds. If so that is sooo SHWEET!! 
I cant wait to be driving this damn car!!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

If thats gear oil pouring out and the flange is pressed in, then you need a seal. If it's just sitting there, and not bolted in, then just install it and see if it holds.
As for the connectors, there's not much stuff that needs to go into the car. All the other stock wiring stays (headlights, tails, dash, etc) so all you really need to redo is the stuff from the motor harness inside, and up to the cluster.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (need_a_VR6)*

white smoke=head gasket, blue smoke=rings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Schraml MotorSports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schraml MotorSports* »_white smoke=head gasket, blue smoke=rings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yea it was like a light blue, so i thought possibly HG. I mean it has oil passeges too so i dont see why oil couldnt get into the cyclindar as well when the HG is busted. But im not sure, when i get it running i am going to do another CR test to verify my first one. Right now, its the leaste of my worries.
And Paul, yes that was leaking without the flange in there. It doesnt matter cause i picked up a new seal today and am going to install it.
Thanx for the responses guys, this is why i love the technical forums, much better content than the others http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Well even tho i was running off now sleep and a wicked hangover i managed to get some stuff done today after work. I installed a new oil seal for the axle flange, installed the axle flange. Switched my control arms because they were on the wrong side(had to take off the oil pan to do that







). I then sprayed the hell outta the engine with deasil fuel. It helped a little, but its not as clean as i hopped. Here are some pics..
Here is my little catch setup to keep the mess from going all over the floor... 








Hre eis before i started cleaning...








Here is a great shot of all the vapors i was sucking in...i think i lot like 20% of my brain cells tonite
















Shots after cleaning...

















So like i said, could be cleaner, but it is better than it was. Tomorrow i may start geting the engine compartment back togther. Doing the harnesses, radiator, fluids, etc. But now its time for







.


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

definitely looks good... nice progress ur making


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

Well guys, i went in the garage to do some of the wiring in the engine compartment today...i have come to the conclusion that i am an IDIOT for not labeling stuff i detached and that the wiring is going to be by far the hardest part of this swap. 
I am trying to learn how to read wiring schematics, but im not picking up on it too well, infact they just confuse the living hell outta me!!








EDIT: Well, after reading the bently for a little bit and looking at the schematics, i think i have figured out how to read them. At leaste im starting to understand it better. Does anyone know where i could get the schematics for a 93 passat VR6, because i think the ones for the Corrado are different, and thats gonna be messing with my head when im looking for these wires that arent the color the book says they are







.


_Modified by GTI RB at 11:20 PM 8-11-2003_


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Ryan , I have the whole book of diagrams for your year passat. Let me know the production date of the car,distributor or coil pack etc, and which harnesses you need.Ill try to scan em and email em,if i can figure out how to get the scanner to work.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_Ryan , I have the whole book of diagrams for your year passat. Let me know the production date of the car,distributor or coil pack etc, and which harnesses you need.Ill try to scan em and email em,if i can figure out how to get the scanner to work.









The production date is 03/93 and it runs off a coil pack. I would just need the engine related stuff.
Oh and one other question Scrubby, is your first name Shawn by any chance? Did you by any chance work at VW down in Owings Mills? My buddy thinks you might be this guy we know.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Tell jeremy not to give out all my secrets







lemme try to get those pics, I might have the book in my tool box ,so i wont be able to copy them until friday night, but hopefully its here at home somewhere.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_Tell jeremy not to give out all my secrets







lemme try to get those pics, I might have the book in my tool box ,so i wont be able to copy them until friday night, but hopefully its here at home somewhere.

It wasnt Jeremy, Brenden said he thought it was you because of the GLI VR6 6-speed. You met me on a few occasions as well, i drove the 2000 Red GTI 2.0. I was gonna get you to install the ATP kit for me but then backed out. Anyways, as you can see i do my own work now. Anyways, hope your doing good man, and anytime you can get me thoose schematics would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Ahh Brenden the other white meat, Does he have hair yet,
i got the book , Gotta get Lynn to figure out how the scanner works so I can Email them to ya.








Tell them both I said hey.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*

Well, this swap just keeps giving me more and more hangups. I have started the wiring inside, but there are a lot of wires that dont seem to want to connect to anything that are coming from the VR6 engine harness. Also it seems as i may be swapping out the harness for the cooling system and all from the Passat into the GTI, that oughta be fun. 
Heres a pic of the wiring cleaned up a little...









I hooked up the battery for a few minutes to see if i could get the fuel pump to prime....I turned the key to the on position, the relay for the pump clicked, but no priming occured







. Does the ECU have to be hooked up for the pump to prime? Anything else that needs to be hooked up for the pump to prime? Also does the ECU have to be grounded out by its bracket, or does it have a wire grounding it out? 
The cooling system is also a problem right now. I ended up retro fitting a passat fan shroud onto my G60 ECU, it aint pretty, but it works(i guess). I have to order an upper GTI VR6 hose and a lower C one. I whish money grew on trees! 
Also it seems as if the power sterring resivour from the Passat is in a bad place when mounted in the GTI. Im going to have to look that one over.
I also still have to order rotors, pads, calipers, fluids, exhaust, and some other things. 
Man o' man, and on top of all this...i have become sick!!! I have one and a half weeks before i go back to school....and im freaking sick!!!











_Modified by GTI RB at 5:15 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Today has definately lifted my spirits...i finally got the pump to prime and i got to hear the starter turnover...WOOO HOOOO!!! In the process i almost caught my car on fire by putting a connection in a slot where it didnt belong and then wtached as all hell broke loose and it fried the hell out of these two wires and caused a smoke screen in my car. But somehow, i managed to wire this junk up, and get the car breathing a little bit. Its been since december since i have turned a key in that car and heard an engine cranking.
Heres some pics...
...ths first signs of life...








...getting the dash put togther...
















There is one problem however, and i think i remember reading someone else having this problem in their VR6 swap...anyways...
The problem is that my pump NEVER stops priming. It just sits and primes its little heart out. So what gives?? How do i get it back to normal operation??

I also have one other question...how hard will it be for my to intergrate the fan connecter from a VR6, to the wires control the current fan connector. It looks like some of the wires match. Can anyone tell me what colors mean what(i know brown is ground).
Heres a pic of the harness connector
VR6 connection








...The wires coming from colling fan relay currently in car...








Here is my guess...
Brown - Ground
Red/White - Turns fan On/Off, basically a switched +12V
Red/Black - Determines a certain speed
Red/Green - Determines a certain speed
SO the only one my car doesnt seem to have is the red/green wire...i guess maybe i could just leave it unconnected when i splice it in, i dunno. I know im sure as hell not swapping in the cooling harness from the VR6







.
Anyways, im hungry, its off to Taco Bell for me











_Modified by GTI RB at 10:28 PM 8-19-2003_


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB* »_ I know im sure as hell not swapping in the cooling harness from the VR6 

why? that would be the right way to do it...


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (JNXtheband)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JNXtheband* »_
why? that would be the right way to do it... 

Because it looks as if it won't just connect up, like the connecters have nothing to go to inside the car. I mean, the 5 pronged whits connecter does, but th eother two would just be danlgling in the wind. On top of that, some wires also seem to go into other harnesses, and bascially, its almost as if i would have to pretty much rewire my entire car with the Passat harnesses, It would be a year before i figured all that stuff out....so i figured splicing a few wires would be a better option. What does everyone else do?? There doesnt seem to be any good write-ups on the wiring part of a VR6 swap. I mean everyone says it is CE2 so it just bolts right up, but it doesnt seem that way to me.


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB* »_As if there werent enough A2 VR6s in this world, i decided....why not add one more??










TO right, They make fantastic cars.
Go on you.
Keith


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

all i can tell you is that this is the complete cooling harness from a 97 jetta vr6 and everything plugged into my fusebox. did you label the wires when you took them out of the passat and do you have a passat bentley manual? using the A2 fan setup isnt a good idea because the vr6 fan has 3 speeds and the A2 only has 2.


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

matty 1-800 vw parts talk to tom they make a COMPLETE MARK 2 VR KIT 3500 it has everything u need 50 k motor and tranny and ecu brand new subframes etc its awesome timny just got his and its at aptuning this week.. watch out!-jason


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## titeGTi (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (jasonknezo)*

damn, 3500 for the motor, tranny, ecu, and subframes? my friend is selling his wrecked stock 96 vr that has black leather, dash, plus suspension, ABS, and alot more you can use for 3500. chekc my post in MKII classifieds if you want. oh and great thread BTW.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (titeGTi)*

All the sudden my thread has been turned into the classifieds section??







LOL, j/king guys.
Anyways, more progress has been made. I realied the other day i was looking at the wrong wiring harnesess, and the passat cooling harness actually does bolt right in. So i routed that wiring. I also RE-WRAPPED my entire engine harness in brand new friction tape, looks much better now. I also began to do some cleaning with simple green. 
For some reason my fuel pump relay keeps shortening out and the pump only primes for a second, but im sure its just a wire that shouldnt be hooked up or a missing ground, hopefully i will find the culprit tonite...because the pump worked fine before i started routing the cooling harness yesterday.
Also today i ordered the rad hoses i needed, a new belt for my cooling fans, and plug wires. Tonite i may be ordering new calipers, rotors, and pads. The BRAND NEW axles i order from Eric D are on their way as we speak. He just found a new supplier. If you guys are looking to buy 100% new VR6 axles, talk to Eric D, they arent OEM but he offers a 1 year warrenty and you cant beat 260 for a pair. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now i have one question....i believe i already asked it...but the answer i got wasnt satisfactory. It is about plugging the whole where the smog pumpgoes into the head. I think someone told me i needed a 3/4 inch plug. That was WAY TOO BIG. I got a 1/2 inch which seemed to be really close, but it still seems a little big, that and their are no threads for it to thread into. Maybe i am not buying the right hardware. When you guys say "freezeplug", you mean thoose plumbing plugs from a hardware store, like home depot and such? Heres pics to help describe what im saying...
...heres some various sized plumbing plugs..








...heres the hole i need to plug...








...the closest one to fit is the 1/2 plug...








SO anyone wanna tell me where i gotta go to get something to plug that hole???


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

a freeze plug is a little piece of metal that has a bottle cap like shape. you'll see them on the back of the engine block. there designed so that when the coolant freezes they will fall out before the coolant expands and cracks your block. look on the backside of the motor and you'll see what i mean.


_Modified by JNXtheband at 10:03 PM 8-21-2003_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (JNXtheband)*

Yeah, those are pipe plugs. Go to your local auto parts store, ask 'where the freeze plugs are' and get a 3/4in one.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (need_a_VR6)*

Well the freeze plug situation has been handled, now i know what they are and wont be confused next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Also, my car is finally starting to resemble, well a car again. I got the radiator in, upper hose, battery, most wiring is taken care of, core support. I go to school tusday, but i think ill have the car finished either next weekend or the weekend after that. Just waiting on some parts.
Here are some pics...

























This next pic shows a slight porblem im having ta the moument...








The shroud is laying right against the intake manifold, not good at all. I have the core support pushed as far forwar as possible. I'm thinking i may be able to adjust the crossmember to move it forward a little bit, but i havent tried that yet. Or i may cut the bracket off the coresupport for the radiator, and then put sheetmtal screws through the support into the shroud(i wanna void doing this option tho). If you guys have any ideas let me know.
As i look at my thread, i realized i really didnt take pics of the more technical stuff that would actually help people out. Such as drilling the hole for the hydro clutch, mounting the cable shifter, pounding in the frame rail...etc. But oh well, too late now







. Im gonna love driving this car!!


----------



## 5speedautogolf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

im not sure if this will solve it but on all the vr swaped i helped with we cut down the rear motor mount about 1 inch , ive noticed this is a common problem, on a friends car we still used the a3 jetta radiator but cut down the top of the cross member and drop the mounting point 2.5 inch to compinsate for height and moved it forward 1.5 inches to clear the intake . i think some people just grind the lip off the fan for clearence either your doing a good job later


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (5speedautogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedautogolf* »_im not sure if this will solve it but on all the vr swaped i helped with we cut down the rear motor mount about 1 inch , ive noticed this is a common problem, on a friends car we still used the a3 jetta radiator but cut down the top of the cross member and drop the mounting point 2.5 inch to compinsate for height and moved it forward 1.5 inches to clear the intake . i think some people just grind the lip off the fan for clearence either your doing a good job later

Yea, i know someone posted earlier in this thread about cutting down the rear mount, but i didnt understand exactly how to do that, and i didnt wanna screw anything up. Anyways, i tried adjusting the crossmember and such, and that wasnt doing anything. So i decided to cut the bracket off the core support and tap the shroud with some screws. It worked out quite well. 
This is how it looks now...
















So now there is yet another way to gain clearence from the shroud and intake manifold.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

Ryan ,just think what is goin to happen when you decell in gear REAL HARD.the motor is going to slam into the fans . at the least it will make the belt jump off the fans. Pull your rear mount and set up some place to meet , ill show you how to "adjust " it . Your gonna have to do something . Slide the subframe all the way to the rear, then push the motor to the rear and tighten the mount bolts.Every mm will help. My engine just touches the fan ,it polished a small spot on the manifold, but i have old mount too. keep that in mind also , when your mounts sag from age and use {abuse}.Im not doin much this sunday ,if you wanna swing by to see the Jetta your welcome to.Plus you can get the diagrams too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourBanger (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Scrubby)*

wow this is a really good post
I did not have the technical wherewithall and time to do what you're doing so MAD props. I'm currently in the middle of an A2 VR6 swap (as if we didnt need more like you say







) and its tonnes of work, ive watched the guys work and definitely helped out when i could but its no simple task, especially the wiring as you point out








One of the things that benefitted you immensely is that fact that you had a 'donor car', which I did not have. I bought a drivetrain that came out of another car and its costing me to replace little things that are missing or were cut (headlight harness, fan relay, some rad hoses, need a 93 Corrado throttle cable) so lucky you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have one question, how did you get your engine bay looking so clean..you said diesel fuel..you just rub some of that on and let it sit? hose it off after with a power washer?
Good luck finishing your car


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (FourBanger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourBanger* »_wow this is a really good post
I did not have the technical wherewithall and time to do what you're doing so MAD props. I'm currently in the middle of an A2 VR6 swap (as if we didnt need more like you say







) and its tonnes of work, ive watched the guys work and definitely helped out when i could but its no simple task, especially the wiring as you point out








One of the things that benefitted you immensely is that fact that you had a 'donor car', which I did not have. I bought a drivetrain that came out of another car and its costing me to replace little things that are missing or were cut (headlight harness, fan relay, some rad hoses, need a 93 Corrado throttle cable) so lucky you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have one question, how did you get your engine bay looking so clean..you said diesel fuel..you just rub some of that on and let it sit? hose it off after with a power washer?
Good luck finishing your car
















Yea a donor car helps out lot....but let me tell you, a Passat doner car is the worst choice. You cant use the arms, subframe, tie rods, axles, throttle cable, radiator, you have to heavily modify the fan shroud to use that, you cant use the coolant hoses, etc. Personally, if i were to start over, i would search for an OBD-II VR6 from a Jetta or GTI. The subframe and etc all bolt up, and the engine will have lower mileage.
Anywaysm in oerson my engine bay isnt as clean as it looks, but heres how i did it. Take as much out of of the bay as you can, plug any holes in the firewall with some towels. Get a boatload of simple green, use it heavily, i mean spray it on till your hands hurting. Then take a pressure washer and hose it off. Keep repeating until it gets as clean as its gonna get, some areas will require scrubbing.
The diseal fuel is used to clean engine parts and such. I got this little piece from my neighbor, its a pressure sprayer that hooks up to my compressor. And then it has another line that you can feed into the gas container. And voila, you got yourself a diseal pressure sprayer. You can also use kerosean. However, if you do this, i highly suggest some type of mask to filtrate the fumes, i didnt use one, but thats becaus...well...im just a big dummy. But seriousley, the fumes can get rediculous at points.
As for the wiring, it is going to be a lot simpler then it seems at first. Trust me, i hate wiring, and i thought i'd never figure it out. But through trial and error and about2 hours i got it hooked up to the point where the pump was priming and the engine was turning over. Just dont forget you need the upper seat belt attachedfor the engine to crank







.
Goodluck with your swap, if you want to ask me any questions just go ahead and IM me, ill help ya out any way i can. Also, if you go to http://www.a2-vr6.com , and go under projects, and go to the 89 CL VR6, you will see a 5 or 6 page write-up on a2 vr6 swaps, its the best one out there and helped me a lot.
Oh and shawn, i dont think im going to have a problem with the engine rocking and hitting the shroud, even with a hard decel. The picture doesnt really do justic, but i have like 1.5 to 2 inches of clearence if not more. Im too lazy to go outside and measure. And say they do hit, i can always buy some solid mounts. 

And on a random note...it hit 3 pages....waahooo...this is the longrest thread i have ever started














.


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

looks good man..
youll love it when you first take off!
the sound is what its about...
hold on!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (a2vr6t)*

Well today i had the car running. Let it idle for a while and stuff. Two problems arise...yippie.
Edit: my first porbelm was a horrible misfire...turned out to be a vcume leak. There is still a little misfire going on, but not nearly as bad as before.
My second problem is i have a leak in the radiator














. Just f'en great, i kind have an idea where its leaking but the shroud blocks the view. I bought some jb weld, im hoping maybe that will do the trick??? 
Wait, did i say two problems, no there is a 3rd one. The cluster doesnt read anything at all. The lights come on when i go to start it, but thats it. It doesnt have a tach signal, and doesnt seem to have a coolant temp signal, but the fuel gauge seems to be working OK. Now i know you need to modify stuff to get the cluster to work. But is it normal for the tach and temp gauge not to work at ALL??? Looks like ill be making a purchase from Futrell soon.
My deadline of H20 may get scraped because of this crap, now that i leave for school tomorrow that leaves me with only weekend trips home to work on the car. And my funds are depleating as i need more money for the car







. 
One good thing tho, the VR6 sounds absolutely sick coming straight outta the douwpipe, i think i shook the whole damn neighborhood!










_Modified by GTI RB at 7:31 PM 8-25-2003_


----------



## we be dubbin (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

looking good hard to believe that used to be my car. Shoot me an email Ryan if you are going to h2o.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (we be dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *we be dubbin* »_looking good hard to believe that used to be my car. Shoot me an email Ryan if you are going to h2o.

It is very hard to believe this used to be the same car i bought from you!!








School has kept me from finishing the project. It is really close though. Over fall break i plan to have it running around the town and such. Should be tons of fun!!


----------



## FourBanger (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

hey man that VR project is looking SWEET. 
I remember your post from a while ago, and I lost it and couldnt find it but you bumped it and it re-appeared on my Recent Topics list. 
check out my VR conversion, its done now! I have a small webpage for it, not as detailed as yours, because although I put in some wrench-time the guys at the shop did a bulk of the work. Check my webpage here for some pics, since these pics were taken ive also added:
RCI 5-point 3" harness
JOM aluminum two-piece adjustable upper stress bar
brand new P-flow
Smoked tails
12" JL and a 1200 watt amp, panasonic front stage components
VDO oil/volt/temp cluster
more goodies to come
projects looking sweet man
hope you get the projet finished in time to catch some crisp fall cruising weather


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (FourBanger)*

good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (a2vr6t)*

fourbanger... car looks good...
and for the other swap almost done.. this is a real good write up.. not too many of these come across the tex... keep up the good work


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

Well, i got a chance to do some more work on my car over school break, didn't do a whole lot, but got to take it out for its first drive.
Here is new front rotors/calipers/pads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Here they are installed...








Here she is wet for the first time in motnhs...








Here are a couple more...
















I have decided to hand my tags in...i have alreayd delayed emissions 3 times, and the final date is December 1st, i still need tires, exhaust, etc. Plus im blowing some smoke so i may not even pass anyways.
Over winter break i am doing new rings/MK4 head gasket/new rod bearings/coolant temp sensor/MAF/exhaust/etc. Its gonna be sweet when its road worthy.
Since i'll be pulling off the head, i figure i should polish up my manifold, if anyone has any tips on how to do that that would be great..i guess i'll just search on how to do it, but any tips on here is cool too. 


_Modified by GTI RB at 7:16 PM 10-20-2003_


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

did you figure out your issue with the fans?


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (ghostrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrider* »_did you figure out your issue with the fans?

Nah, not yet. It is my belief that it is either a power or ground(i just gotta find the damn bugger), would the fans still work when jumped at the thermo switch EVEN if the control module was junk???


----------



## Corradoman8 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

lookin good ahrd to believe that at the begining of summer you and i were rippin the engine out of that passat......and of course many of these














hope to see it on the road during the winter!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Corradoman8)*

Looking good.







Hope that suspension works out well for ya.


----------



## FourBanger (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (need_a_VR6)*

yea when you polish the intake mani basically you start with rough paper and work your way to about 600. After that you go wetsand till 2000 and its bling
80, 100, 200, 320, 400, 600, then wetsand with WD-40 at 800, 1000, 2000
dont mind the actual grades they will vary but you get the idea.
the only real tip is of course, what you're already doing, take it off the engine a) so you dont get dust in the engine bay and b) way easier. 
all standard rules apply, go in one direction, thats if you're hand sanding. otherwise pros use the machines.


----------



## Audipmpn (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (FourBanger)*

Great stuff


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (Audipmpn)*

doing the same thing right now in a 91 alpine white gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i looked at that hole too and thought







didn't know i had to plug it. good to know before initial firing


----------



## we be dubbin (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (A2 VR666)*

big bump for my old gti, i had a g60 in it before ryan put the vr6 in it. this car is spotless as far as rust and the recaros i put in it where pretty damn mint also. I am saying good solid body with a nice vr6 swap done by ryan. Good luck with the sale. Love to have her back


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (we be dubbin)*

Holy cow, someone dug this up from the vwvortex graveyard. I miss this car a bunch, wish i never would have sold it. Anyways, it is back up for sale buy the guy who bought it from the guy who bought it from me (little tericky i know). His name is 8v92. He put a lot of work into it and it sounds freaking killer now. here is the link http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1596908
if i had the money it would be mine all over again!!


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

new rings are nice on an old engine, but make sure you know for SURE that it doesn't also need valve stem seals. common for a vr6 to have worn stem seals. cas your compression good? do afull leakdown to really know whats going on in there.
Is the entire corrado front end goof to use? is it too wide? I mean, axles, subframe, control arms, etc... will it bolt in and go? I've got an slc that I am tired of taking care of, and it needs too much body work, been wrecked and repairs a few times, you know how it goes. besides, I miss My old GLI, a2 vr6 is the best of both i guess.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (kevwithoutacorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevwithoutacorrado* »_new rings are nice on an old engine, but make sure you know for SURE that it doesn't also need valve stem seals. common for a vr6 to have worn stem seals. cas your compression good? do afull leakdown to really know whats going on in there.
Is the entire corrado front end goof to use? is it too wide? I mean, axles, subframe, control arms, etc... will it bolt in and go? I've got an slc that I am tired of taking care of, and it needs too much body work, been wrecked and repairs a few times, you know how it goes. besides, I miss My old GLI, a2 vr6 is the best of both i guess.

I no longer own this car, but yes i was going to do a leakdown test cause i also suspected the stem seals because i was getting the blue smoke on decel, which is a good sign to check the seals. 
And yes a corrado front end is the most desired as it was built on the A2 chassis, the reason people dont use corrado parts much anymore is because they are harder to find. You best bet it to go to http://www.futrellautowerks.com and look in their projects section for the CL VR6, Dean goes over eveything you need to know about a VR6 swap.


----------



## alberogati (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: One more A2 GTI VR6 about to be born("Anacostia VR6") (GTI RB)*

have you sold it yet...if not i might want it


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

nice


----------

